# A girl overcame severe SA to do this audition.



## GreyWorld (Oct 8, 2015)

I thought this would be uplifting to all of us suffering from depression and social anxiety. I feel that if she could overcome her problems, maybe I can, too....although I doubt my voice will ever get me on a TV show!


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm a huge Anna Clendening fan. Been follower her for a while. She has come a long way. It helps that she has very supportive parents. Everyone is different though.


----------



## Anxiolytic (Nov 20, 2014)

While this IS up-lifting, it truly doesn't seem like she has Social Anxiety per se. Severe depression/anxiety; yes, but her having SA, I don't see it. Could be wrong, but I think she suffers mostly depression, and not SA in the sense she would have difficulty performing.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

My question is...what meds was she on?! I need some of that!


----------



## soshisarang (Sep 8, 2015)

Wow. She's awesome!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow, this is amazing. We can never judge people or their struggles through how they look or their talents. This is truly inspirational. Thanks for sharing GreyWorld, it broght a tear to my eyes


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

naes said:


> My question is...what meds was she on?! I need some of that!


Klonopin for sure:wink2:


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

There are things that can eliminate SA, temporarily, but due to draconian drug laws they are hard to get. Paradoxically, the things that help the most require social networks to get a hold of.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

If I could sing I would of been in the video.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

mjkittredge said:


> There are things that can eliminate SA, temporarily, but due to draconian drug laws they are hard to get. Paradoxically, the things that help the most require social networks to get a hold of.


Please elaborate further on these drugs and laws you speak of.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

*chuckle*


----------



## XxCrystalXx (Jun 24, 2015)

That's amazing!


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

naes said:


> Please elaborate further on these drugs and laws you speak of.


Well in the US, any kind of mind altering drug that isn't alcohol or Pharmaceuticals is illegal with severe criminal penalties for buying, possessing or using. Falls under the Controlled Substances Act I think.

If you could get some ketamine, laughing gass, MDMA/ecstasy, lsd/psilocybin - those can all alleviate depression and anxiety. They're doing studies on these substances now, with human trials (again) and it's shown to work remarkably well. But I am afraid it will be years before it gets approval for prescription to the masses. I need a solution now before I say goodbye to the world.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

GreyWorld said:


> I thought this would be uplifting to all of us suffering from depression and social anxiety. I feel that if she could overcome her problems, maybe I can, too....although I doubt my voice will ever get me on a TV show!


Aw, I watch alot of these but never seen this one before, amazing! She so attractive and pure, and when she sings she connects with the world! I also love to sing, maybe one day I can try to be like her. What an inspiration. <3


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Her latest song......anxiety just won't leave.....kinda my story I've gotten better but my little "friend" is still with me.


----------

